# Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Mai 2018)

*Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Testet und behaltet einen von vier Gaming-Stühlen von MAXNOMIC®!

MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MAXNOMIC® NEEDforSEAT® OFC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MAXNOMIC® TITANUS BLUE:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MAXNOMIC® HEXABOSS MIG:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Informationen zu den vier Produkten und Links zur Website von NEEDforSEAT findet ihr in der offiziellen Ankündigung des Lesertests.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games               Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit NEEDforSEAT® und MAXNOMIC® die  Chance        dazu: Vier  PCGH-Leser(innen) haben die Gelegenheit, einen Gaming-Stuhl von MAXNOMIC® zu   testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen   Testbericht   im         PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt,  dürft ihr die   Hardware          behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit ergonomischen Sitzmöbeln aus, schreibt gerne und    möchtet                  einen  Test eines Gaming-Stuhls verfassen? Dann    bewerbt         euch     in  diesem Thread des    PCGH-Extreme-Forums -    schreibt     einfach,  was     genau ihr     ausprobieren möchtet und  warum   ihr  euch    besonders  gut  als            Lesertester  eignet.  Gebt am  besten  gleich mit an, welches Modell ihr bevorzugt testen  möchtet. Erfahrungen  mit Gaming-Stühlen   und   vorhandene    Vergleichsprodukte      sind      natürlich von Vorteil,     außerdem  solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera       bedienen und     gut  lesbare  Texte    verfassen können.  Wer     noch        kein Mitglied  im       PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich   zunächst            (kostenlos)      registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder und Informationen zu den MAXNOMIC®-Stühle gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit ergonomischen Sitzmöbeln haben und das Produkt selbstständig aufbauen können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und                 endet voraussichtlich am 15.07.2018. Innerhalb dieser Zeit    muss     der        vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.  Etwaige        Verzögerungen       müssen PC Games Hardware ohne  Aufforderung        mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält      sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom          Lesertester zurückzufordern und  den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht          mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der    Lesertest   folgende     Anforderungen      nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens acht eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand    beinhalten. Die Fotos    müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen  nicht        von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen   stammen.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Mittwoch, dem 16.05.2018, um 23:59 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## joylancer (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Schöne Stühle.
Wäre nicht schlecht, mal einen zu testen, zumal mein bisheriger PC-Büro Stuhl schon fast 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.
Spielen  am PC ist zwar nicht so meins, aber ich sitze trotzdem teilweise bis zu  5 - 6 Stunden davor, um Grafiken, Zeichnungen zu erstellen, Support zu  leisten, kleine Progrämmchen schreiben und um PCGHX zu lesen.
Durch das Alter meines bisherigen Bürostuhls, tut einem nach ein paar Stunden auch schon mal der Rücken weh. Dann auf zum Sport , manchmal hilft auch ein Sitzkissen.
Ein  neuer muss her, nur welcher? Habe mich bisher zu wenig damit  beschäftigt. Vielleicht bekomme ich so mal die Möglichkeit, einen zu  testen. Wenn er mir nicht gefällt, verschenke ich ihn hier im Forum  (falls man das dann darf).


----------



## maestos (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Feine, feine Stühle.
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um einen von diesen Wundervollen Stühlen zu testen und ausführlich zu beschreiben. Was mich zu einen Guten Tester macht? ehrlich gesagt schwierig zu beantworten außer mit einem Beschädigten rücken wo Ergonomie besonders wichtig ist und ich auf Arbeit in einem per Luft einstellbaren Sitz mit Oberer und Unterer Lordosenstütze sowie einstellbaren Seitenwangen. An sich ist für mich an einem Stuhl alles wichtig von Rolle bis Kopfende und ich etwas mehr Gewicht habe wo es schon schwierig ist einen guten Stuhl zu einen vernünftigen Preis zu erhalten. Der MAXNOMIC® HEXABOSS MIG hats mir aber nun angetan.

MfG.


----------



## Nick08192 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Als Gamer heutzutage kauft man sich extra spezielle Gaming-Mäuse sowie Tastaturen, um das Maximale aus dem Spielerlebnis heraus zu holen, doch nur selten findet der Stuhl dabei Beachtung. Die Allermeisten werden wohl einen klassischen Bürostuhl haben, der halt "schon immer da war". So ist es auch bei mir. Aktuell sitze Ich auf einem, nun mindestens 5 Jahre alten Bürostuhl, den ich mir ursprünglich vor 3 Jahren aus dem Arbeitszimmer meines Vaters gemopst habe, als die Plastiksitzschale meines damaliger Bürostuhles nach langer Benutzung gebrochen war. 

Doch nun noch etwas zu mir: Ich bin Nick, 20 Jahre alt und studiere aktuell Medizintechnik, wobei Ich aktuell für mein Praxissemester in einem Medizintechnikunternehmen einen Bürojob habe, und somit schon täglich einige Stunden sitzend verbringe. Nach Feierabend finde Ich mich meist vor meinem heimischen PC wieder, wo Ich noch ein paar Stunden mit Spielen und News lesen verbringe. Am Wochenende können es allerdings auch durchaus längere Spielesessions werden.

Ich denke, dass Ich mich gut als Tester eigne, da Ich bis vor ein paar Jahren Testberichte zu Spielen auf meiner Website verfasst habe, und somit schon ein wenig Erfahrung besitze, was das Schreiben eines Testberichtes angeht. Außerdem bin Ich als jemand bekannt, der sehr kritisch ist. Ein "ist ja ganz okay" habe ich bei den Produkten die ich kaufe nicht. Ich muss immer vollständig zufrieden sein. Da ist wenig Platz für Kompromisse.
Dies zieht sich durch viele Bereiche, nicht nur beim PC, wobei Ich gestehen muss, dass Ich meinen Bürostuhl hierbei noch nicht mit auf dem Schirm hatte.

Da Ich beim Sitzen öfters mal ein Bein anwinkle, und so quasi "auf meinem Fuß" sitze, würde Ich gerne den Maxnomic Hexaboss testen, da dieser eine breite, unrestriktive Sitzfläche bietet, sowie auch die Rückenlehne mehr Freiraum lässt, und einen nicht ganz so umklammert, wie die anderen Sportsitze. Da ich PVC Boden habe, würde Ich die Rollen für Weichböden wählen, sowie aufgrund meiner 1,76m Körpergröße die kurze Sitzfläche von 50cm.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, den Stuhl testen zu dürfen, und möchte mich hierbei dafür bedanken, dass PCGH ihren Lesern so etwas ermöglicht.


----------



## fraggit (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Ahoi Ihr Landratten,
Versenk mich doch...
Warum ich testen will ? WEIL ICH VERDAMMTNOCHMAL Bock habe. Arrgh!
Kurz zu mir: leidenschaftlicher Kapitän meiner Meute und Gamer,  28 Jahre, tätig in der Möbelbranche.  Hobbyfotograf und ehrgeiziger Musiker. 
Nach langen Gaming Sessions mit den Jungs, plagt der alte Rücken. Um ehrlich zu sein, war ich bis dato immer zu geizig Unsummen für solch einen Stuhl auszugeben.  Also meine Chance ?
Ich lege jedoch viel wert darauf einen vernünftigen Stuhl zu habe, jedoch bin ich bis dato immer bei den Standard Chefsesseln in meiner Kajütte geblieben. Zeit für einen Umschwung!
Mein Quartiermeister darf beinahe täglich die Lumpen von meinem aktuellen Stuhl zusammenflicken .  Beim Klabautermann retten diesen armen Freibeuter!
 In meine Kajütte passt am besten der: MAXNOMIC NEEDforSEAT OFC
Wählt mich, Donnerbräu für alle! AHHHOOOOI!


----------



## HendrikLuD (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Habe mich bei bisherigen Lesertests auf Grund der jeweiligen Produkte eher zurückgehalten, da ich seitdem ich meinen Traum-PC mit 14 selber zusammengestellt und gebaut habe nicht mehr großartig Bedarf an Hardware habe. Dies liegt vor allem an der tollen Hilfe, die mir dieses Forum geboten hat! Diesmal allerdings bin ich überzeugt, dass ich die nötige Expertise mitbringe, da ich sehr wählerisch bin, was Stühle und generell Ergonomie angeht.  Habe mir deshalb vor kurzem einen neuen Gaming-Stuhl bestellt und könnte diesen perfekt am liebsten mit dem MAXNOMIC® HEXABOSS MIG vergleichen. Besonders würde ich dann die verstellbare Lordosenstütze ausgiebig testen, da bei meinem bestellten Stuhl "nur" Kissen als Stütze dienen. Mit gelegentlichen Rückenschmerzen würde ich da eventuell endlich eine für mich perfekte Lösung entdecken.  Deshalb würde ich mich freuen  mit Erfahrung und der nötigen Begeisterung und Motivation meine Dienste als Produkttester offerieren zu dürfen


----------



## xLevelster (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Mensch das passt ja perfekt. Hauptberuflich am sitzen und gerade auf der Suche nach einem passenden Stuhl. 8000 Zeichen sind sportlich, aber Erfahrung habe ich ja und  Herausforderungen nehme ich doch immer gerne an  Ausprobieren würde ich gerne die coolen 4D-Armlehnen und generell die vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, die die Maxnomic Stühle so zu bieten haben. Vergleichsprodukte sind in meiner Familie auch genügend und ich bevorzuge das Modell MAXNOMIC® TITANUS BLUE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Ich wünschen allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg bei der Auswahl.


----------



## IlChRoMll (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Moin!

Auch ich würde mich freuen, einer der vier Tester sein zu dürfen. 

Mein Interesse liegt beim MAXNOMIC® TITANUS BLUE, da dieser dem meinigen körperlichen Status entgegenkommt.
Ich selbst würde mich als Mensch mit einer guten Schreibe bezeichnen, denn ich habe bereits als externer Freelancer ab und zu für euch arbeiten dürfen.
Weiter hatte ich die Freude, mehrere Jahre als Redakteur und Lektor bei einem Mitbewerber mitzuwirken.
Ich selbst arbeite seit einigen Jahren im Homeoffice und nutze Büromöbel nicht nur für die Arbeit, sondern auch für mein Vergnügen.
Aus diesem Grund denke ich, dass ich das von mir bisher genutzte Mobilar gut mit dem MAXNOMIC® TITANUS BLUE vergleichen und entsprechende Resümees ziehen kann, sei es zur Materialbelastung, Haltung, ergonomische Optimierung etc. (Ich bin Besitzer von bereits zwei verschiedenen Bürostühlen und einem selbstgebauten Racing-Rig.).
In den Jahren als Spiele- und Hardwaretester habe ich weiter viele Fotos machen müssen und kann daher auch mit meinen Kameras umgehen.

Folgende Punkte würde im Produkttest durchgeführt und bewertet werden:

-	Unboxing (Verpackung, Verpackungsqualität)
-	Zusammenbau der Sitzgelegenheit (schnell oder langwierig  / einfach oder kompliziert etc.)
-	Verarbeitungsqualität, Haptik, Optik
-	Ergonomie 
-	Langzeitnutzung (mehrere Stunden pro Tag, Ergebnisse)
-	Rolltest auf verschiedenen Untergründen
-	Preis / Leistungsverhältnis
-	subjektives Fazit

Ich hoffe, den Ansprüchen eines Testers weitestgehend zu genügen und würde mich freuen, einer dieser Tester sein zu dürfen.

Beste Grüße von der sonnigen Nordseeküste

Axel aka ChRoM


PS: Einen Bürostuhl zusammenbauen zu können ist zudem kein Hindernis, das haben wohl alle Zocker bisher geschafft


----------



## berti86 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Ich bewerbe mich hier auch mal als Tester für einen dieser Popo-Parkplätze.

Ich habe zwar weder eine orthopädische Ausbildung, um die medizinischen Auswirkungen zu beurteilen, noch bin ich mit der Entwicklung oder Produktion von ergonomischen Sitzmöbeln vertraut, aber ich verbringe (wie vermutlich der Großteil der Community) viel, viel Zeit am Schreibtisch.
Ich habe jedoch in meinen beiden Ausbildungen etwas zur Büro-Ergonomie gelernt und kann dadurch beurteilen, ob die empfohlenen Haltungen möglich und bequem sind.

In Bezug auf die "ordentliche Schreibe": Ich habe ganze Webseiten mit Texten gefüllt und auch einige Produkttests geschrieben, ausreichend Erfahrung bringe ich in diesem Bereich also mit.

Meine derzeitige Sitzgelegenheit ist ein ausgesonderter Bürostuhl aus einer öffentlichen Einrichtung, was im Vergleich zum Küchenstuhl vorher natürlich ein Fortschritt ist. Besser geht aber bekanntlich immer.

Fotos kann ich auch in ausreichend guter Qualität leisten: mit Hilfe einer Bridgekamera von Panasonic und einem Auge für schöne Motive.

Etwas handwerkliches Geschick wurde mir auch von Gott gegeben, so dass der Aufbau mich vor keine großen Probleme stellen sollte.

Da Ihr noch wissen wolltet welchen Stuhl man bevorzugt testen wollen würde, hier meine Prioritäten in absteigender Reihenfolge:

HEXABOSS MIG
TITANUS BLUE
DOMINATOR BLACK
NEEDforSEAT® OFC

Danke und bis bald!


----------



## Hildeguard (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Das wäre mal Interessant für mich.

Ich habe selbst mehrere Ergonomische Stühle bis weit über 1000€ im Büro stehen gehabt (sowohl privat als auch beruflich) und war bisher nie durchgehend zufrieden.

Vielleicht ist es ja DER Stuhl ?! 

Edit: Aufgrund meiner doch eher zarten Körpergröße von 171cm und einem geringen Abtropfgewicht von 67 kg, würde ich zu dem DOMINATOR BLACK tendieren. 

Gruß, 

Hilde


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Guten Morgen,

Klasse Aktion  würde gern einen Durchschnittsspieler-Test für Normalos bzw. Stinos machen.
Von Größe und Gewicht her, käme hier nur der Maxnomic Hexaboss MIG infrage. 172cm und 110Kg breit gebaut und braun gebrannt 150Kg Hantelbank.


----------



## Roli (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Moin Moin,

ich bin seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem neuen Stuhl für den heimischen PC.
Leider bin ich mit exakt 2m Körpergröße bei breitschultrig-sportlicher Bauweise nicht grade der Otto-Normal-Zocker.
Von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen, gibt es hier einfach nichts im Angebot. 

Ich würde gerne testen, wie sich die Maxnomic-Stühle in Sportoptik im Vergleich zu meinen zwei klassischen Bürostühlen schlagen, und ob die Größenangabe "bis zu zwei Meter" zu Recht im Portfolio steht.
Am ehesten kommen hier denke ich der Titanus oder der Hexaboss in Frage - jeweils mit langer Gasdruckfeder und Sitzfläche sowie Rollen für Weichböden.

So oder so bin ich aber auf die Lesertests gespannt und hoffe, dass auch jemand jenseits der Durchschnittsgröße vertreten ist!


----------



## Hadenmann (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Moin, auch ich würde mich gerne als Tester für einen der Gaming-Stühle bewerben.

Warum bin ich für so einen Test qualifiziert?:
- Als ausgebildete Sicherheitsfachkraft kenne ich mich mit der geforderten Ergonomie an PC-Arbeitsplätzen ziemlich gut aus, wobei man hier natürlich zwischen reinen Arbeitsplätzen und dem Gaming unterscheiden muss da hier unterschiedliche Sitzhaltungen eingenommen werden. Einen Bürostuhl ergonomisch zu gestalten ist heutzutage kein grösseres Problem mehr, die Masse und Anforderungen sind allgemein bekannt bzw. kann man sich ohne grössere Probleme besorgen. 
Allerdings hat ein Gamer nochmal andere spezielle Anforderungen an einen Gaming-Stuhl als eine Bürofachkraft. 
- Mein "fortgeschrittenes" Alter von 50 Jahren erlaubt mir vielleicht einen differenzierteren Blick auf so einen Stuhl als andere ihn haben könnten.
- Die meisten Bürostühle sind für "durchschnittliche Menschen" gemacht, die Hersteller ignorieren die Realität das hier einfach mehr Individualität bei Grösse und Gewicht existiert. Die hier gezeigten Modelle von MAXNOMIC zeigen das der Hersteller sich genau darüber aGedanken gemacht hat. Da mir von bösartigen Zungen oft eine "gewichtige" Aussage unterstellt wird macht mich das wohl auch in diesem Bereich zu einem geeigneten Testkandidaten.

Was mich neben der Ergonomie, der Stabilität der Rollen etc. sehr interessiert wäre bei diesen Stühlen insbesondere die Armlehnen und die Materialien der Sitzfläche. Gerade bei längen Gamingsessions entscheidet hier die Qualität und Verarbeitung ob es ein angenehmes Sitzerlebnis wird.

Die Punkte "Zusammenbau" und "digitale Fotografie" verstehen sich von selbst, weswegen ich sie hier auch nicht weiter ausführe.

Aufgrund meiner Größe und meiner Körperform *hust* würde ich gerne einer der beiden folgenden Gamingstühle testen:

- HEXABOSS MIG
- NEEDforSEAT® OFC

Gruß
Tom aka Hadenmann


----------



## Kehnagoron (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Auch meine Bewerbung möchte nicht fehlen 

Zu meiner Stuhlsituation:

 20 Jahre "junger" Bürostuhl meines Vaters. -
Feste Armlehnen, Sitzbezug zerschlissen, Polster durchgesessen, 40Kg schwer und das Schlimmste : 
defekte Wippmechanik die des Öfteren dazu führt dass meine Töchter - wenn sie bei Papa auf dem Schoß sitzen und ihn kräftig anfeuern-
ruckartig vom Stuhl fallen !


Erfahrung: Diverse "Chefsessel", Büro-Drehstühle im Preisbereich von 50-300 € ( ca. acht in Summe)
                        Ein "Gaming"-Exemplar war bisher - der finanziellen Situation geschuldet- leider nicht dabei.


Besondere Bemerkungen:   
                                                          Ich verbringe gerne viel Zeit an meinem Rechner. Egal ob Musik hören, Doku's schauen, lange Gaming-Sessions, YT-Videos mit den Kiddies schauen oder
                                                          einfach nur beim PCGH-Lesen entspannen. 
                                                          Mir fehlt nur das gewisse EXTRA welches sich Sitzergonomie nennt! - Verspannungen und Kopfschmerzen sind die Folge.  

                                                          Seit vier Jahren  habe ich nun schon ein Auge auf Stühle von MAXNOMIC geworfen (Speziell Dominator Black). 
                                                          Die Anschaffung blieb aber des Geldes wegen aus.

                                                         Mein Augenmerk würde ich neben Ergonomie auch gerne auf Sicherheit legen (Kipp,- Klemm-, Quetschgefahr).
                                                         Zwei Kleinkinder im "Rabauken-Modus" dürften sich da anbieten.



Modelle, welche ich persönlich interessant finden würde und vom Datenblatt her zu meinen Bedürfnissen passen, wären also: 
                                                       - Dominator Black (großes Fußkreuz!)
                                                       - Hexaboss MIG (lastabhängig gebremste Rollen -> Tochter krabbelt noch viel)


Für die Fotos würde ich mir eine FZ 1000 aus der Familie leihen. Denn diese möchte ich auch gerne mal testen 


Vielen Dank für diese erneute tolle Aktion schonmal im Voraus - Freue mich auf die aussagekräftigen Berichte zu den Stühlen.


Liebe Grüße, 
Kehn


----------



## Peiter234 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Einen neuen Stuhl zu testen, würde ich durchaus interessant finden. Darum bewerbe ich mich um den Testsitz des MAXNOMIC® HEXABOSS MIG. 

Warum der MAXNOMIC® HEXABOSS MIG ?  

Naja zu erst zu meiner Person, Ich bin 1,93m lang gewachsen und wurde auf 115kg gefüttert. Momentan besitze ich den Nobelchair Icon mit welchem ich auch zufrieden bin nur gefällt die Kopfstütze nicht ganz  da es ein loses Kissen ist welches andauernd hin und herrutscht. 

Ich habe allerdings in den Specs des Stuhls gelesen, dass die Kopfstütze höhenverstellbar ist und ein abnehmbares Kopfkissen besitzt, welches mich neugierig macht, ob diese Variante vlt, nicht doch angenehmer ist.
Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass ich sehr darauf achte, wie ich Sitze. Ich bin vom Beruf IT-Kaufmann und sitze daher den ganzen Tag, auch wenn ich mit regelmäßigem Sport Rückenverletzungen vorbeugen möchte.  

Es ist mir wichtig das ich auch über den Tag hinweg oder zuhause ordentlich sitze, da ich nicht in 40 Jahren mir einem runden kaputten Rücken rumlaufen möchte. Daher achte ich besonders darauf wie meine Lenden entlastet werden, welches wie beschrieben ja die Frei verstellbare Lordosenstütze gewährleisten sollte.


Das waren einige Punkte auf die ich achten würde, wenn ich den Stuhl zu Testzwecken erhalten würde, mehr Tests und Vergleiche zum Nobelchair Icon würde ich natürlich bei genaueren Test herführen, da ich dann ja beide Stühle vorhanden hätte.




P.s: Vielleicht ist es wichtig zu wissen, dass ich für beide Stühle eine Verwendung hätte.


Mit Freundlichen Grüßen 

Peiter


----------



## therealpixel (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des Maxnomic Hexaboss MIG. Ich bin ein idealer Tester für das Produkt, da ich im Home Office als Softwareentwickler mindestens 8 Stunden am Tag arbeite und auch abends gerne Zeit am PC verbringe. Nicht nur fürs Spielen, auch für Fotobearbeitung und private Spieleentwicklung benötige ich also einen vernünftigen Stuhl. Gesundheit ist das wichtigste, deshalb sind die wichtigsten Komponenten eines PCs der Monitor, die Eingabegeräte und vor allem der Stuhl auf dem man sitzt. In meiner Laufbahn hatte ich die Gelegenheit, verschiedenste Produkte von günstigen bis eher teuren Herstellern zu verwenden und nach 10 Jahren in diesem Bürojob weiß ich sehr genau, worauf es mir ankommt. Ganz ohne sportliche Betätigung bleibt der Körper nicht fit, aber ein guter Stuhl sollte an den wesentlichen Stellen schützen, entlasten und stützen. Der Benutzer sollte auch Platz haben, einfach mal darauf "rumzurutschen" und oft die Sitzposition zu wechseln. Dabei sollte man aber auf dem Stuhl nicht nur gut sitzen können - auch physiotherapeutische Übungen die in einem Sitzjob unerlässlich sind sollte man darauf ausüben können ohne vom Stuhl unnötig behindert zu werden. Dies erfordert ein sehr flexibles und robustes Produkt, und genau bei diesem Aspekt erhoffe ich mir einen Unterschied zu anderen Anbietern beim Maxnomic Hexaboss MIG zu finden. Ich bin 185cm groß und wiege 98kg, bin 34 Jahre alt, Nichtraucher und habe keine Haustiere, dafür aber zwei Kinder, die den Stuhl sicherlich auch auf Stabilität und Pflegeleichtigkeit testen werden wollen.


----------



## X-Bow (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Hallo PCGH,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für einen MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK in der „Medium“ Variante. 

Zu mir und meinen Referenzen:

Mit 30 Jahren,  178cm und 80Kg bin ich ein absolutes Standardmaß und treffe damit eine große potenzielle Käuferschicht. 
Nach einer Bundeswehrverletzung sind durch einen operativen Eingriff L5 und S1 versteift worden. Seither spricht mein Nervensystem sehr empfindlich auf Sitzpositionen aller Art an. Egal ob im Büro, Auto oder Motorrad, Neuanschaffungen welche mit sitzen zu tun haben werden länger auf bestmögliche Ergonomie für meinen Rücken und Empfinden abgestimmt. 

Berichte verfassen bin ich aus meiner beruflichen Umgebung gewohnt, neben Untersuchungen und Versuchen im Bereich Werkstoffkunde/Tribologie von Hartstoffschichten verfasse und halte ich auch Vorträge für den Fachbereich Wärmebehandlung, PVD-Beschichtung sowie Qualitätsthemen. 

Fototechnisch sehe ich mich mit meiner Sony A7III und einer umfangreichen Objektivauswahl gut für einen bebilderten Bericht aufgestellt. 
Durchschnittlich sitze ich ca. 25-30h pro Woche vor dem Rechner daheim wobei auch mehrere Stunden am Stück mit dabei sind. 

Über die Möglichkeit einen solchen Stuhl umfangreich testen und um einen breiten Eindruck von den Stühlen interlassen zu dürfen, würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
X-Bow.


----------



## BuzzKillington (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Hallo!

Diese Aktion kommt mir gerade recht. Ich besitze einen DXRacer-Stuhl, den ich bei NEEDforSEAT gekauft habe. Daher habe ich schon Erfahrung mit dieser Art von Stühlen und bin gespannt, wie sich die aktuellen Modelle gegenüber der alten Generation weiterentwickelt haben. Meine Schreibe ist ordentlich, solange ich einen guten Anhaltspunkt finde, in diesem Fall das Produkt. Ich bin PCGames-Leser seit 2007 und würde mich sehr freuen, auch etwas beitragen zu dürfen. 

Viele Grüße von BuzzKillington

Favorit: MAXNOMIC® NEEDforSEAT® OFC (Medium)


----------



## HairforceOne (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich Bewerbe mich für diesen Lesertest. Da man täglich viele, viele Stunden in einem bzw. seinem Bürostuhl verbringt ist eine gesunde und gute Sitzposition immer sehr wichtig, deswegen finde ich diesen Test auch sehr interessant.

Kurz zu mir:

Ich bin IT-Systemkaufmann und natürlich Hobby-Gamer, wie die meisten hier. Entsprechend komme ich nach Feierabend nach Hause und verbringe dann meine Zeit gerne und lange am PC, lese Berichte, spiele Games oder unterhalte mich einfach mit meinen Freunden.

Was diesen Test für mich interessant machen würde? - Mit 1,82 Meter Größe und dabei nur einem Gewicht von 56 Kg (Ja wirkich so wenig, und nein ich bin Kerngesund. ) interessiert mich ob die Stühle auch für jemanden mit einem so geringen Körpergewicht gemütlich sind oder ob ich hier (wie bei vielen Stühlen die ich bis jetzt hatte) einfach keine gemütliche Sitzposition finde, weil das Polster zu Hart ist.

Was die "Schreibe" angeht, wie man so schön sagt: Als Hobby-Autor ist mir Rechtschreibung und eine ordentliche und saubere Formulierung sowie guter Lesefluss wichtig. - Natürlich bin auch ich nicht befreit von Schreibfehlern oder "verbuchselten Wegstaben" aber ich versuche dies natürlich durch mehrmaliges Gegenlesen auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren. 

Am interessantesten von allen Stühlen wäre für mich der MAXNOMIC® HEXABOSS MIG. Da der Stuhl bei mir auf Parkett steht mit den entsprechenden Rollen für diese Bodenart. Und die Version mit der kurzen Sitzfläche. Viele Stühle die ich bis jetzt hatte, hatten eine zu Lange Sitzfläche, was für mich auf Dauer sehr ungemütlich war.

 Dieser sieht für meinen Körper am passendsten aus und spricht mich dabei optisch auch an.

Über eine positive Nachrichte würde ich mich natürlich freuen.

Alles in allem wünsche ich aber allen Bewerbern und Bewerberinnen viel Erfolg und später dann viel Spaß bei den Tests.

Bis dahin alles gute euch!

Grüße
DisOrcus


----------



## Oromis16 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Dann mach ich auch mal mit 

Ob man anständige Texte schreiben und gute Bilder machen kann ist immer schwer zu beurteilen. Ich verweise da einfach auf meine sehr zahlreichen Lesertests in diesem Forum: Klick zur Übersicht
Das soll dann auch gleich meine Referenz zur Zuverlässigkeit sein - meine Tests kommen immer pünktlich und anständig ausgearbeitet.

Als Vergleichsmodell wären da ein Stuhl von AK Racing und natürlich die obligatorische "Chefsessel"-Fraktion vorhanden. Um die groben Vergleichskriterien zu skizzieren (Vielleicht wird es mehr - man weiß ja nie, was einen beim Schreiben so alles überkommt):
- Lieferumfang / Aufbau
- Ergonomie / Anpassungsfähigkeit
- Polsterung / Bezug
- Verarbeitungsqualität / Nähte

Da selbst meine Maustests länger sind als 8.000 Zeichen wird der Test zum Gaming-Chair die angegebene Länge vermutlich deutlich sprengen, aber das wird wohl keinen stören. Das gleiche gilt für die Bilder: Herstellerfotos in allen Ehren, aber vom Nutzer gemachte Großaufnahmen von Details geben dann doch oftmals noch ein anderen, besseren Blick auf das Produkt. Da wird man sich auf einiges freuen dürfen 

Noch ganz kurz zur Person: Mit 1,95 Meter und knappen 80 Kilogramm bin ich sehr groß, dementsprechend wären die Modelle OFC / Titanus vermutlich besser geeignet. Der Hexaboss deckt die Spanne auch noch ab, würde also wohl auch gehen - nur der Dominator Black wäre mit der Empfehlung für maximal 1,84 Meter an mir verschwendet. Sollte also nur noch der übrig bleiben, dann soll ihn bitte jemand anders testen - hätte sonst ja keinen Sinn


----------



## Mitchpuken (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Warum ich mich für diesen Lesertest bewerbe.

Es bietet sich hier die Chance den Lesern zu zeigen, dass die neueste Generation von Gaming Chairs mehr zu bieten hat, als man zunächst vermutet. Seine Aufgabe ist es nicht den klassischen Bürostuhl zu beerben. Ich bin mir sicher dazu beitragen zu können das immer noch negativ behaftete und belächelte Bild des "Racing Seat auf Rädern" weiter verblassen zu lassen.
Ich bin nicht der klassische Gamer, welcher mehr oder weniger starr in seinem Sessel vor dem Bildschirm sitzt. Zu meinen Spielegenres zählen neben FPS- oder RGP auch Renn- und Flugspiele. Es kommt also nicht nur vor, dass ich sehr nahe und aufrecht vor dem Bildschirm sitze um Gegner in Playerunknown's Battlegrounds zu erspähen oder mich im Stuhl weit nach hinten lehne um die Aussicht in The Witcher zu genießen.

Beruflich bedingt kenne ich die Situation in der man stundenlang seine Arbeit am Schreibtisch verrichtet. Erst als ich für einige Wochen meine Tätigkeiten in einem hochwertigen, im vierstelligen Preisbereich angesiedelten, Bürostuhl erledigen durfte, habe ich am eigenen Leib erfahren wie wichtig eine gute Ergonomie am Arbeitsplatz ist. Das gilt übrigens ebenso für Zuhause. Ein Bürostuhl unter 150€ weist selten bis nie die dafür vorausgesetzten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten auf, um eine möglichst optimale Ergonomie zu ermöglichen.

Als großer Fan von Rennspielen und leidenschaftlicher Sim-Racer seit F1-Race auf dem ersten Game Boy waren Gaming Chairs nie eine Alternative zu meinen diversen Racing-Seats der Marke Eigenbau. Fairerweise muss man erwähnen, dass die Geschichte der Gaming Chairs noch sehr jung ist. Meinen Platz fand ich stets in einem echten Autositz oder Schalensitz, wie man sie von diversen Play- und Racing Seats kennt. Da sich damit Sitzpositionen unterschiedlicher Rennfahrzeuge möglichst real umsetzen lassen, weiß ich wie wichtig eine gute Ergonomie nicht nur für sich selbst, sondern auch für die Immersion bei Rennspielen sein kann, besonders während eines 6h Rennens ohne Fahrerwechsel. Noch bis Ende Januar drehte ich meine Runden in einem dieser ca. 2m x 1m großen Racing Seats, welcher leider neuen Möbelstücken weichen musste. Als Ersatz für das etwas andere Spielerlebnis dient mir seit einigen Wochen Elite Dangerous. Dafür nutze ich eine Kombination aus Flightstick und Throttle. Auch hier merkte ich bereits nach wenigen Tagen, dass ein einfacher Bürostuhl nur bedingt für diesen Einsatz geeignet ist. Diese Eingabegeräte finden ihren Platz in der Regel auf dem Schreibtisch zwischen Bildschirm und Benutzer und genau hier sorgen nicht verstellbare Armlehnen schnell für Verspannungen in Armen und Schulter.

Plötzlich wurden mit der Veröffentlichung dieses Artikels auf PCGH Gaming Chairs für mich interessant. Das Angebot für diese Art von Stühlen wird von Jahr zu Jahr umfangreicher, ebenso der Funktionsumfang. 
Bei einer Körpergröße von 190cm und einem Körpergewicht von 98kg sind für mich der Hexaboss MIG und NEEDforSEAT OFC auf Grund der frei verstellbaren Lordosenstütze am interessantesten. Vergleicht man die weiteren Ausstattungsmerkmale der beiden Reihen miteinander zeigt sich der Hexaboss vorerst auf dem Papier als klarer Sieger für den Einsatz in Renn- und Flugspielen hervor. Man erkennt hier die wichtigen Details, welche durch die Zusammenarbeit mit einem Hersteller für Rennsitze entstanden sind. Die verstellbare Kopfstütze, die lastabhängig gebremsten Felgenrollen und die für mich persönlich interessante Gestaltung des Schulterbereichs zeigen, dass dieser Stuhl nicht einfach in die Fußstapfen eines Bürostuhls treten will, sondern größere Abdrücke hinterlassen möchte.

Ich würde mich freuen einen Testbericht zum Hexaboss MIG aus einem etwas breiterem Blickwinkel verfassen zu dürfen. Auf die Theorie folgt bekanntermaßen die Praxis.



PS:
@PCGH
Anders als bei den Gewinnspielen kann ich in diesem Artikel keinen Hinweis darauf finden, dass eine Teilnahme einen gültigen Wohnsitz in Deutschland voraussetzt. Dürfen "wir" das so verstehen?


----------



## feelingz_mj (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Hi ich bin der Markus, 29 Jahre und leidenschaftlicher Spieler.

Gaming-Stühle sind für den Komfort beim Spielen ein wichtiges Thema und ich habe bereits mehrere Hersteller ausprobieren können. Dazu zählen beispielsweise Vertagear, Noblechairs oder DXRacer. Mich interessiert dementsprechend natürlich was Maxnomic zu bieten hat.

Durch Erfahrung mit eigenen Blogs und Community-Artikeln im Bereich Videospiele + Hardware kann ich eine kreative Schreibe bieten. Außerdem sehe ich eine Stärke in der Rolle des Lesers darin, dass ich weiß was diesen interessiert und somit auf den Punkt kommen kann. 

Da ich 1,96m groß bin kämen für mich folgende Modelle in Frage:

HEXABOSS MIG
TITANUS BLUE
NEEDforSEAT® OFC

Ich freue mich von euch zu hören!


----------



## Killswitch2806 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Schönen guten Abend,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den ausgiebigen Test eines dieser Gaming-Throne bewerben. Bevorzugen würde ich den MAXNOMIC® NEEDforSEAT® OFC (Medium), da er perfekt auf meine Körpermaße zugeschnitten ist. Zudem ist er auch rein optisch mein absoluter Favorit.

Warum ich? Da ich als IT-Student und leidenschaftlicher Gamer sehr viel Zeit vor dem PC und in einem Bürostuhl verbringe. Ein Mindestmaß an Ergonomie ist dabei von Nöten, um nicht von Rückenschmerzen geplagt zu werden. Von daher ist mir die Stützung des Rückens, insbesondere des Lendenwirbelbereiches, besonders wichtig. Denn hiermit habe ich in der Vergangenheit schon einige schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen. Ein weiteres mir persönlich wichtiges Merkmal ist eine ordentliche Wipp-Funktion, denn es gibt nichts angenehmeres als in der Zeit, die z.B. der Compiler benötigt, sich ein wenig zurück zu lehnen und vor sich hin zu dösen. 

Eine Kamera, um den Testbericht mit aussagekräftigen Fotos zu unterstützen, ist ebenfalls vorhanden.

Über eine positive Nachricht würde ich mich sehr freuen und wünsche noch einen schönen Abend,
Killswitch


----------



## Trild (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

So, jetzt komm ich auch endlich dazu ne Bewerbung zu schreiben!

Ich hab heute morgen, wie fast jeden Tag, in meiner Mittagspause mal wieder auf PCGH reingeschaut für die täglichen NEWS und sehe den Hauptartikel  zu dieser Bewerbung... 
Natürlich bleibt während der Mittagspause/Arbeit keine Zeit eine Bewerbung für sowas zu schreiben.

Zuerst mal zu mir selbst: Ich bin 20 Jahre alt, mache eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker und bin im zweiten Lehrjahr.
Selbstverständlich bin ich abgesehen von der Arbeit auch in meiner Freizeit vor dem PC und zocke Spiele aller Art. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir vor Jahren einen
MAXNOMIC COMMANDER S BWE gekauft. Wie schon damals, bin ich auch heute noch begeistert von den Stühlen, die MAXNOMIC produziert. 
Ab und an guck ich mal wieder auf deren Seite und liebäugle mit den neunen Stühlen. 
Anfangs hab ich mir überlegt ich könnte mich ja für alle 4 Stühle bewerben und gucken ob ich einen davon bewerten darf, aber nach etwas längerer Denkzeit
bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich mich lieber favorisiert für den MAXNOMIC HEXABOSS MIG bewerben will. 
So jetzt denkt man sich natürlich wieder, der will den teuersten Stuhl aus den vier haben um mächtig was abzustauben, aaaaber ich hab auch meine Begründung dafür:
Ich habe mir zu allen vier Stühlen überlegt was ich vergleichen und in einen Bericht quetschen könnte, wobei mir aufgefallen ist, dass ich bei dem HEXABOSS am meisten Ideen im
Kopf hatte einfach nur, weil dieser eine ganz andere Form als die anderen Stühle hat.
Da ich ja schon einen MAXNOMIC Stuhl besitze, würde meine Freundin (die mir ohnehin schon immer den Stuhl klaut) dann endlich auch so einen Stuhl (meinen dann alten) haben.
Ebenso fallen mir etliche Dinge ein die ich ungemein gerne zwischen dem neunen und dem alten Stuhl vergleichen würde.
Um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen:
- Wie macht sich das Hexagon-Polster bemerkbar und ist es wirklich bequemer?
- Verarbeitungsqualität? Da dieser Stuhl MADE IN GERMANY ist
- Wo wurde an Metall gespart/Wo wurde mehr/weniger Plastik verwendet?
- und ganz wichtig die Kopfstütze im Vergleich zu dem ganz normalen Kopfkischen
- HEXABOSS optimiert für Person von 172 -200 cm während andere Stühle bis 185 cm und ab 185 cm Wo liegt der Unterschied?  (ganz wichtiger Punkt für mich, da mein Stuhl ein ticken zu hoch ist)

Selbstverständlich kann auch ich gute Bewertungen/Berichte verfassen. Um das ganze auszumalen: mein Abitur ist noch nicht so lange her und mehr als Texte verfassen macht man im Abi ja nicht. 
Des Weiteren ist eine gute Dokumentation bei uns an der Arbeit das A und O!

Zuletzt möchte ich noch anmerken, dass ich fast täglich (wie oben beschrieben) auf PCGH unterwegs bin, jedoch nie ein Konto erstellt habe, weil sich das für die Mittagspause einfach nicht lohnt.
Wenn ihr also berücksichtigt, wie lang jemand schon im Forum dabei ist bin ich wahrscheinlich schon jetzt ausgeschieden
Trotzdem finde ich es immer wieder gut Übung im Bewerbungen verfassen zu bekommen und bedanke mich jetzt schon mal fürs Interesse wecken!

Bei Rückfragen stehe ich euch gerne zur Verfügung


Viele Grüße

Constantin


----------



## G4njaWizard (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen und ebenfalls mein Glück versuchen. So ein verlockendes Angebot möchte man sich doch nicht entgehen lassen!
 Meines Erachtens, lässt sich ein Stuhl nur dann gut testen und bewerten, wenn man selbst seit Jahren privat die "Gut & Günstig" (mehr günstig als gut) Variante fährt. So lässt sich wenigstens ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht feststellen und man weiß besser einen guten Stuhl Wert zu schätzen. Ich bin ein Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration und arbeite somit sehr viel am Rechner. Zu meinem Glück hat mein Arbeitgeber sehr angenehme, aber auch teure Bürostühle. Dennoch besteht da ein gewisser Komfort unterschied zwischen Büro- und Gaming-Stuhl. Die Einstellungsoptionen mögen sich zwar ähneln, aber die Materialien, die Verarbeitung und die Länge sind doch das entscheidende. Bürostühle sind doch eher etwas kleiner gehalten. Zwar besitzen sie den nötigen Komfort, sind aber mehr für die aufrechte Sitzposition am Arbeitsplatz konzipiert. Wohingegen der Gaming-Stuhl für die doch etwas legeren Benutzer ist, die sich einfach fallen lassen und fast ohne Unterbrechung den Sitz strapazieren. Deswegen kommt es auf eine gute Verarbeitung an. Von der Kopfstütze bis zu den Rädern ist jedes Detail wichtig. Was bringt es mir einen guten Sitz zu haben, wenn ich nur noch 4 von 5 Räder habe? Wenn man so wie ich ein wenig mehr auf der Hüfte hat, ist die maximale Belastungsgrenze ein wichtiges Merkmal. Natürlich spielt neben dem Gewicht auch die Größe eine entscheidende Rolle. So bin ich mit 195cm nicht gerade klein und lege auch dementsprechend viel Wert auf Rücken und Nacken Ergonomie. Das Thema könnte ich jetzt noch 8000 Zeichen weiter ausführen, aber mit einem Stuhl lässt sich das Textfeld viel einfacher ausfüllen. 

In der Vergangenheit war ich Einzelhändler und habe dementsprechend Erfahrung die Dinge den Leuten schmackhaft zu machen. Gut für euch, gut für mich, ..win win! 
Wenn ihr mir also an meinem Geburtstag (18.5) eine Freude machen wollt, dann nehmt mich für den Test und freut euch auf einen langen Testbericht und einen hoffentlich sehr glücklichen Tester.
Ich bin eigentlich kein wählerischer Mensch, aber den Eigenschaften der Stühle nach, wäre der MAXNOMIC® HEXABOSS MIG, oder der MAXNOMIC® TITANUS BLUE die Einzigen die in Frage kommen würden. 
Ich mag kein perfekter Schreiberling sein, aber meine Freundin kann sehr gut Korrektur lesen, da sie das beruflich macht und sehr gut kann. Ihr dürft also einen guten Text erwarten.

Viel Glück und Erfolg allen Teilnehmern!

VG


----------



## Zazkar (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Super Stühle! 

Bin größer Fan von Maxnomic da sie sich auch für eine "gute" Produktion ihrer Stühle einsetzen, damit bei der Produktion niemand zu Schaden kommt (Chapeau!)

Ich würde mich sehr über den DOMINATOR BLACK, mit der Gasdruckfeder in Medium, freuen. 

Ich besitze aktuell einen Ikea Schreibtisch Stuhl  (den Jules in groß). Dieser ist nun aber auch schon über 10 Jahre mit mir durch einige Zimmer gewandert & würde sich bestimmt freuen wenn er in Rente geht, ebenso wie mein mehr als platt gesetzter Hintern . 

Da ich aktuell eine Ausbildung zum Anwendungsentwickler mache sitze ich fast den ganzen Tag im Büro  (Die Stühle dort sind aber inordnung!).
 Nur wenn ich dann nachhause komme und eine Runde zocken will oder für mich privat etwas programmieren möchte,  bekomme ich nach einer Stunde Schmerzen in Rücken und Gesäß.. 

Hoffe es wird, egal welcher Stuhl es später wird, ob nun hier oder später irgendwann einen gekauft, dann besser.

Ich würde mich unheimlich freuen den Stuhl zu bekommen. Aber mal schauen wie es ausgeht  

PS: über's Handy geschrieben, sorry wenn irgendwo die Rechtschreibung nicht ganz stimmt..

MfG

Zazkar


----------



## Chillingbuddy (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Moin Moin aus Hannover,
diese Möglichkeit sollte man sich doch nicht entgehen lassen! Erstmal finde ich es sehr cool, dass so ein Test mit Hilfe der Community durchgeführt wird. Denn bekanntlich hat ja jeder ein anderes "Popometer" und entscheidet somit auch unterschiedlich. 

Ich selbst stand vor gut eineinhalb Jahren vor der Qual der Wahl, welcher tolle Gaming Stuhl im angesagten Racing Design es denn nun werden soll. Ich habe mich durch viele mehr oder weniger gute Testberichte gequält und auch auf vielen unterschiedlichen Stühlen Platz nehmen müssen, bevor ich dann einen für mich passenden gefunden habe. Dieser Prozess hat unglaubliche drei Monate gedauert! Auch weil ich mit meiner schweren körperlichen Statur nicht zur Hauptzielgruppe der Hersteller gehöre! Neben der Ergonomie spielen für mich natürlich auch Aspekte wie die Verarbeitung und die Auswahl der Materialien eine Rolle. Und somit kann ich diese Erfahrung und Vergleiche zu meinem jetzigen Markenstuhl auch in meinen Bericht einfließen lassen. 

Was qualifiziert mich ansonsten? Ich informiere mich meist umfangreich über die Sachen, die ich mir kaufe. Und gerne lasse ich auch, mit Hilfe von Rezensionen, andere Menschen an meinen Erfahrungen mit den Produkten teilhaben. Ich habe einfach Spaß am testen und schreiben! 
Bevorzugen würde ich den MAXNOMIC Titanus Blue mit der "Medium" Gasdruckfeder, da dieser in direkter Konkurrenz zu meinem jetzigen Stuhl steht.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch als Tester bewerben.

Ich nutze derzeit einen hochwertigen Bürostuhl von Steifensand, der aber mittlerweile schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist. Da mich hin und wieder Rücken- und Schulterprobleme plagen, ist die Auswahl des richtigen Sitzmöbel für mich essentiell, da die mehrstündige Gaming Session sonst schnell zur Qual wird. Ich bin auch jemand der selten wirklich still sitzt und öfters die Position ändert, daher muss der Stuhl auch in verschiedenen Sitzposition zeigen was er kann.

Eine "ordentliche Schreibe" sollte eigentlich generell selbstverständlich sein. Insbesondere bei solcher Anforderung. Es wäre zwar meine Prämiere als Tester, nichtsdestotrotz sehe ich mich der Aufgabe gewachsen.

Ich bin handwerklich fähig, Werkzeug für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck zu benutzen. Sei es einen Stuhl zusammen zu bauen,  oder ansehnliche Produktfotos zu erstellen.

Präferieren würde die Stühle in folgender Reihenfolge:
NEEDforSEAT® OFC
HEXABOSS
DOMINATOR BLACK
TITANUS BLUE

Beste Grüße vom Rheinknick.


----------



## butter_milch (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Auch ich würde mich darüber freuen einen Platz unter den Testern einnehmen zu können. Ideen zum Ablauf und Inhalt des Tests habe ich bereits einige, auch für gute Bilder ist gesorgt.

Der Idee hinter dem "typischen" Gaming-Stuhl stehe ich schon immer recht kritisch gegenüber. Viel zu oft wird versucht minderwertige Stühle durch ein Facelift attraktiv zu machen, vor allem für jüngere Kunden. Und oft genug scheinen Käufer in die falschen Aspekte eines Stuhls zu investieren.

Schon 2013 habe ich auf der gamescom auf einem damaligen Modell von NEEDforSEAT probesitzen können und habe gemerkt, dass dies nicht zwingend der Fall sein muss. Allerdings waren mir die Stühle optisch noch etwas zu auffällig für das heimische Büro.

Als Softwareentwickler sitze ich auf der Arbeit und zu Hause täglich mindestens 7, meist bis zu 14 oder gar 16 Stunden am Schreibtisch. Dabei habe ich von minderwertigen Stühlen bis hin zu Exemplaren im unteren high-end Segment viele verschiedene Sitzmöglichkeiten kennengelernt. Aktuell benutze ich einen König + Neurath JET-ONE und einen IKEA MARKUS. Beide Stühle halte ich bezüglich meiner Bedürfnisse für angemessen, vor allem wenn man ihr jeweilige Preissegment berücksichtigt. Ich würde mich in dieser hinsicht allerdings auch als recht tolerant bezeichen.

Sicherlich macht mich das nicht zum Spezialisten für Polstermöbel, dennoch halte ich mich für geeignet sowohl einen fundamentierten subjektiven Eindruck bezüglich Design und Komfort als auch einen objektiven Eindruck von der Verarbeitung und anderen Aspekten des Stuhls zu Papier zu bringen.

Ausgiebig testen würde ich den Stuhl in den ersten beiden Juniwochen, in welchen ich mir Urlaub genommen habe. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wähne ich mich gewichtstechnisch in den unteren 90ern (aktuell 95kg), bei einer Körperhöhe von 185cm. Damit sollte ich mich als Tester vor allem für die beiden Modelle HEXABOSS MIG und OFC eignen. Aber auch die Variante TITANUS BLUE sieht sehr bequem aus, auch wenn andere sicherlich besser geeignet wären um dessen Vorzüge zu testen.


----------



## Maxicus (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Servus aus Fürth!
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich eine Lokale, sogar Stadteigene Firma, auf deren Seite ich mich seit Jahren tummel, unterstützen könnte. Ich wäre mir auch nicht zu schade dafür, das Gerät selber von eurem Hauptquartier abzuholen!  Für gute Bilder habe ich eine sehr gute Sony Systemkamera zur Hand. Im Testberichte schreiben bin ich zurzeit voll drin. Eigentlich für China Smartphones aber das tut der Sache ja keinen Abbruch. Außerdem wäre ein etwas bequemerer Untersatz beim vielen Schreiben sicher von sinnvollem Vorteil! Tests während ausgiebigen Gaming Sessions würden aber natürlich genauso stattfinden.

Der MAXNOMIC® HEXABOSS MIG wäre meine Wahl. Das Design hat mich sofort angesprochen. Vermutlich wegen des auffallenden Musters. Zu allem Überfluss suche ich schon eine ganze Weile nach einem neuen Untersatz und habe mich daher schon viel in verschiedenste Testberichte zum Thema eingelesen.
Wie eingangs beschrieben, würde ich mich sehr über die Auswahl als Lesertester freuen und auch Zeitnah einen ordentlichen Testbericht abliefern der sich gewaschen hat!

LG
Max


----------



## palledes (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion, liebe Community,

gerne möchte ich mich hiermit als Tester für den MAXNOMIC HEXABOSS MIG bewerben. 

Meine derzeitige Sitzgelegenheit ist ein Noname Gaming-Chair der Marke unbekannt. 

Der Stuhl war nicht besonders teuer, hat mir aber in den letzten Jahren dennoch treue Dienste geleistet und mich bei meinen täglichen Sessions vor dem PC begleitet. Doch ehrlich gesagt ist der Stuhl nicht besonders bequem und bietet neben der Höhenverstellung auch keine weiteren Einstellungsmöglichkeiten an. Durch die intensive Nutzung in den letzten Jahren trägt er auch schon deutliche Ermüdungserscheinungen von sich und ist bei den Sitzpolstern schon ordentlich durchgesessen. Das führt dazu, dass ich sehr unbequem auf dem Stuhl sitze (oder eher hänge) und schon nach kurzer Zeit Rückenschmerzen bekomme! So macht das Zocken und Arbeiten einfach keinen Spaß!

Und genau deshalb, ist der HEXABOSS MIG auch so interessant für mich!  

Denn, wie ich gelesen habe, soll der Stuhl sogar von Grund auf neu entwickelt worden sein und nun für eine Perfekte Ergonomie und maximaler Komfort sorgen. Beispielsweise sollen die wabenförmige Absteppungen auf dem Stuhl nicht nur als Eyecatcher dienen, sondern vor allem auch für ein komfortables Sitzgefühl sorgen.

Ob das nur Marketing-Blabla ist oder sich in der Praxis bewahrheitet, würde ich sehr gerne selbst herausfinden!

Neben dem Wabenmuster bietet der Stuhl aber noch weitere Dinge, die mich einfach nur neugierig machen, da ich sie so bei noch keinem anderen Stuhl gesehen habe!

Da wäre zum einen die höhenverstellbare Kopfstütze und zum anderen (ganz besonders!), die verstellbare Lordosenstütze! Mich würde wirklich brennend interessieren, wie diese beiden Bauteile den Sitzkomfort verbessern werden!

Genau so interessant finde ich aber auch die weiteren Einstellungsmöglichkeiten des Gaming-Chairs, wie z.B. die 4D-Armlehnen und die nach hinten neigbare Rückenlehne! Denn das sind beides Einstellungen, die ich bei meinem aktuellen Stuhl auch nicht vornehmen kann, weshalb ich sehr gerne herausfinden würde, wie diese das Sitzgefühl beeinflussen!

Und es gibt noch so viel mehr, was ich an diesem Gaming-Chair spannend und interessant finde und deshalb unbedingt genauer unter die Lupe nehmen möchte! 

Zusammengefasst sähen meine Testkriterien wie folgt aus:

-	Unboxing und erster Eindruck
-	Verarbeitungsqualität 
-	Zusammenbau: Wie schnell und einfach ist der Stuhl aufgebaut? 
-	Design
-	Ergonomie: Was für Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bietet der Stuhl? Wie gut lässt sich der Stuhl an die eigenen Körperabmessungen anpassen? Und wie gut tragen Lordosenstütze, Kopfstütze, abgeflachten Seitenwangen, 4D-Armlehnen und Co. zur Sitzhaltung bei? 
-	Wie bequem ist der Stuhl? Erspart dieser mir beim längeren Sitzen Rückenschmerzen?
-	Wie gut sind die Rollen des Stuhls? 
-	Wie ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis?
-	Fazit
-	…

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mit diesen paar Worten von mir überzeugen. Ich würde mich abschließend natürlich sehr darüber freuen von euch ausgewählt zu werden, um meine persönliche Wissbegierde stillen zu können! 

Meine gewonnenen Erfahrungen mit dem HEXABOSS MIG würde ich dann in einem ausführlichen Testbericht schildern und selbstverständlich auch mit passenden Bildern ergänzen! 

Im Schreiben eines Testberichts bin ich auch nicht ganz unerfahren! Letzte Woche erst habe ich ein weiteres Userreview von mir veröffentlicht. 

Dieses finden Sie hier: 

[User-Review] Testbericht zur ARCTIC Z2-3D

Ein weiteres, beispielhaft, hier:

[User-Review] Testbericht zum QNAP TS-228A


Wenn ich den HEXABOSS MIG genauer unter die Lupe nehmen dürfte, würde mich das sehr freuen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Palledes


----------



## IceIMan (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Hallo zusammen!

Hiermit möchte ich meine Dienste als Lesertester anbieten. Bin nichts besonderes also kann ich doch am besten den MAXNOMIC® NEEDforSEAT® OFC auf Herz und Nieren überprüfen und dann eine aussagekräftige Bewertung abgeben.
Zusätzlich habe ich mir vor ein paar Wochen einen noblechairs gekauft und bin nicht ganz zufrieden und würde dann einen genauen Vergleich machen und die integrierte Anpassung als erstes ausprobieren und mit den beim noblechairs mitgelieferten Kissen in Vergleich setzen.
Ein Stuhl würde dann natürlich an meine Freundin gehen, um unsere Beziehung auf ein nächstes (Sitz-) Level zu heben 

Liebe Grüße und eine fröhliche Auswahl/Auslosung und viel Spaß an alle Tester und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## derschweizer (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Wie bewirbt man sich denn? 

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig zum bewerben.

Eigentlich dachte ich mir, mmhh, du lebst in der Schweiz, in Mürren, wer weiss ob man teilnehmen darf.

Ursprünglich komme ich aus Berlin, Stefan übrigends.

Das letze Jahr habe ich wieder einmal viel investiert, bis auf einen „Gaming Chair“.

Das Problem habe ich etwas ,bis jetzt immer Ostberlinerisch gelöst.
(kleiner scherz, bin ossi)

Alles fing an mit nem Bürostuhl.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




da mein Hobby aufgrund zu vieler Vorschriften, leider wieder gewechselt werden musste, hab ich wieder angefangen, mich dem PC zu widmen. Ich hatte vorher mit Quadrocoptern zu tun.

Leider war es unmöglich Renn-bzw. Fahrsimulationen zu spielen.
Mein Stuhl rollte immer weg beim Bedienen der Pedale.

Dann kam Stufe zwei, bin ja Stromer. 
Also ab in die Werkstatt und ne Isoliermatte geholt, zum abdecken, benachbarter, unter Spannung stehender Teile. Für die Elektriker unter uns 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war schonmal brauchbar zum fahren eines LKW‘s in „ETS2“.

Dann kam „Project Cars 2“.

und mein Rollstuhl, incl.meiner Gummimatte, waren für den Allerwertesten.

Also Stufe 3

Nen anderen Stuhl, ohne Rollen.
Also paarte sich mein rollender Bürostuhl und teilt nun sein Dasein mit einem ergonomisch etwas angepassteren Stuhl für „Project Cars 2“
Dank der Gummimatte erstaunlich „brauchbar“




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetz habe ich halt zwei Stühle stehen, um angepasst Fahrsimulationen zu geniessen 
und habe mich immer gesträubt, noch einen „Gaming Chair“ anzuschaffen.

Eure Aktion gefällt mir und ich wittere den Geruch, in Zukunft nur noch einen Stuhl an meinem Schreibtisch stehen zu haben.

wenn ich hier wieder Erwartens falsch in bitte verschieben.

schöne Grüsse aus Mürren.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stefan


----------



## LMarini (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Hallo liebe PCGH,

ich bin schon länger am Überlegen mir einen „Gaming Chair“ zu kaufen.
Da ich als Student oft Paper schreiben muss sowie viel an meinen Schreibtisch lerne, sitze ich stundenlang auf dem Stuhl. Speziell in der Prüfungsphase sind das 7 Tage die Woche. Deshalb muss der Stuhl auch bei langen Sitzungen angenehm sein. Natürlich verbringe ich stellenweise auch viel Zeit vor dem Computer beim Zocken.

Momentan besitze ich einen Bürostuhl, denn ich vor über 10 Jahren bei einer Hausauflösung gekauft habe. Diese ist nicht mehr der neueste und leider auch nicht mehr der angenehmste.

Ich habe nicht sehr viel Erfahrung mit Produkttests, würde dies aber gerne ausprobieren. Von der Uni bin ich gewöhnt wissenschaftliche Arbeiten zu schreiben, deshalb denke ich das ich den Lesertest auch hinbekomme. Fotos können natürlich auch erstellt werden. Nachdem ich schon viele Regale und Ähnliches von einem großen schwedischen Möbelhersteller aufgebaut habe, wird der Aufbau des Stuhls keine zu große Herausforderung.

Meine persönliche Wahl wäre der MAXNOMIC® NEEDforSEAT® OFC. Dieser würde am besten zu meinen körperlichen Ausmaßen passen: Größe über 1,90 m und gute 80 kg Gewicht. Zudem gefällt mir dieser auch am besten.

Viele Grüße,
LMarini


----------



## foofighter656 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Hi PCGH-Redaktion,

ich möchte mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest bewerben. 
In Frage kommt für mich der MAXNOMIC® HEXABOSS MIG, den ich in meiner Wohnung ausgiebig testen möchte. Alle geforderten Testkriterien  kann ich problemlos abdecken. Ausgeprägte Kenntnisse der Anatomie und technisches Verständnis gehören ebenfalls zu meinen Fähigkeiten,  die ich gerne in den Test mit einbringe. Da ich zudem seit Erstausgabe der PCGH verschiedenste Tests gelesen und deren Aufbau verinnerlicht habe, würde ich mich freuen, eine positive Rückmeldung zu erhalten. 

Durch meine Körpergröße von 1,90 m und einem Gewicht von 95 kg sowie meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit, die vorwiegend am Schreibtisch stattfindet, bin ich ohnehin an ergonomische Sitzlösungen interessiert und habe bereits viele Stühle, Sitzbälle und Bürohocker erlebt. 

Grüße


----------



## kleinerEisbär (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMICÂ®-Gaming-StÃ¼hle von NEEDforSEATÂ®*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion, liebe Mit-Forenmitglieder,

gerne würde ich dieses Mal auch mal wieder mein Glück versuchen, euch davon überzeugen zu können, was für ein toller Test-Schreiberling ich doch bin :p
Da die Auswahlkriterien hier sicherlich auf der Qualität des Testberichts beruhen, werde ich nachfolgend versuchen euch davon zu überzeugen, warum ich mich dieses mal erneut bei diesem Lesertestangebot bewerbe und weshalb ich hierfür der ideale Testkandidat bin.

Zu allererst würde ich einmal mit mir zum Testen zur Verfügung stehenden Umgebung beginnen:

1. Vergleichsmittel & -personen
Diesen Test würde ich gemeinsam mit meiner Freundin durchführen, da so ein Maxnomic-Gaming-Stuhl sicherlich auch auf Grund von Größe & Gewicht einen erheblichen Unterschied in Sitzkomfort und Einstellmöglichkeiten bieten sollte. Körperlich sind wir sehr verschieden, sie mit in etwa ~50Kilo auf 1,65m & ich mit meinen trainierten 85kg auf 1,80m.
Momentan sitzen wir beide auf einem OMEGA von Secretlabs beziehungsweise einem Noname-Bürostuhl aus Kunstleder vom Inhofer in Senden.
Unsere Idee wäre es natürlich einen direkten Vergleich der Stühle untereinander aufzustellen, was Funktionen, Preisleistung, Sitzkomfort (auch auf mehrere Stunden Arbeit) und Design anbelangt.
Unser momentaner Arbeits-/ Gamingplatz sieht aus wie folgt (Die Löcher in der Wand bitte ignorieren  ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2. Meine Person:
Mit meinen nun 23 Jahren gehöre ich sicherlich zu den jüngeren Mitgliedern dieses Forums, bin jedoch für mein Alter auf Grund der bereits in jungen Jahren aufkommenden IT-Affinität bereits sehr erfahren in diesem Bereich (insoweit ich das beurteilen kann). Seit meinem 12 Lebensjahr würde ich meine täglich am und mit Computern verbrachte Zeit im Durchschnitt auf minimum 8 Stunden schätzen. Auf Grund dessen habe ich direkt nach meinem Abitur an einem allgemeinbildenden Gymnasium eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration begonnen und binnen 2 Jahren erfolgreich absolviert. Mein momentanes Berufsumfeld beschränkt sich auf eine Anstellung als Systemadministrator und First-Level-Support in einem größeren internationalen Unternehmen und der Tätigkeit für mein eigenens angemeldetes Unternehmen, in welchem ich für klein- und mittelständische Betriebe sozusagen "geoutsourced" die IT übernehme. Hierbei reichen meine Tätigkeiten von der Beratung, über die Installation und Wartung. Die übrigen 40 Stunden belaufen sich auf ein Duales Studium der Wirtschaftinformatik für Dienstleistungsmanagement an der DHBW in Stuttgart in Zusammenarbeit mit einem mittelständigen Unternehmen für EDI-Dienstleistungen in Holzgerlingen.
Folgedessen bin ich vor allem auf Grund meiner beraterischen Tätigkeiten dazu verpflichtet stets auf dem aktuellen Stand der Hardwarewelt zu sein, zu verstehen welche Hardware inwiefern zu welchem Anwendungsfall am besten passt und natürlich hierbei auch gut vermitteln zu können weshalb ein Kunde in einem bestimmten Fall auch eben zu eben jener Hardware greifen sollte.
Oft gibt es hierbei natürlich auch Fragen zu dem in den letzten Jahren immer wichtiger werdenden Aspekt der Ergonomie, welcher bei einem Büro-/ Gamingstuhl natürlich auch von essentieller Bedeutung sein sollte.
Meine Freundin, die mich bei diesem Test unterstützen würde, ist nun 20 Jahre alt & arbeitet als selbständige IT-lerin für das größte deutsche Bauunternehmen in Stuttgart.
Geschrieben werden würde der Testbericht aber natürlich von mir selbst. Lediglich die Testdaten würden von zwei Personen erfasst werden.

3. Mein gewähltes Testumfeld:
Unser gewähltes Testumfeld wäre natürlich im Wohnzimmer unserer Wohnung, in welchem wir momentan beide unser Büro aufgebaut haben. Wie bisher auch würden wir beide den Stuhl testen auf folgende Aspekte (die Liste ist noch nicht vollständig):
1. Ergonomie
2. Sitzkomfort (vor allem nach mehreren Stunden)
3. Einstellmöglichkeiten der Sitzfläche, Rückenlehne & Höhe des Stuhls
4. Einfachheit des Aufbaus
5. Design des Stuhls
6. Qualität/ Wertigkeit der verbauten Teile
7. Preis-/ Leistung
8. Lieferumfang

Aus diesen Aspekten heraus würden wir Vergleiche zu unseren beiden anderen bereits vorhandenen Stühlen:
Secretlab OMEGA 2018



  – Secretlab EU
Drehstuhl 7810TA3 COMFORT POINT 50 | Mobel Inhofer
aufstellen, und diese in Tabellen der Übersichtlichkeit halber darstellen.
Selbstverständlich würde unser Test auch ausführlich bebildert sein, da sicher gerade bei einem Stuhl, der ein doch sehr großes Möbelstück in den meisten Zimmern sein wird, auch optisch etwas hermachen sollte.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mit diesen paar Worten von mir überzeugen. Ich würde mich abschließend natürlich sehr darüber freuen von euch ausgewählt zu werden, um ein erneutes Mal für euch einen schönen Lesertest schreiben zu dürfen 

Vor allem interessieren würden uns natürlich der MAXNOMIC OFC oder der MAXNOMIC HEXABOSS MIG auf Grund der Nähe im Design zu unserem bereits vorhandenen Secretlab OMEGA.
Vielen Dank an Euch natürlich für die Möglichkeit sich als Tester bewerben zu können und lieben Dank auch an NEEDforSEAT® fürs Bereitstellen der MAXNOMIC Gaming-Stühle. Allen anderen Testern wünsche ich viel Glück mit ihrer Bewerbung

Lieben Gruß
1and1 (Andi)

*Für Bilder stehen mir meine begeisterte Hobbyfotografen-Schwester mit ihrer Spiegelreflex-Kamera und mein iPhone 7 Plus zur Seite. Das aktuelle Bild dieser Bewerbung wurde nur schnell zum Zwecke der Bebilderung dieser Bewerbung mit meinem iPhone aufgenommen worden und stehen nicht in Verbindung zur Qualität der Bilder die im Testbericht verwendet werden würden.


----------



## huberei (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Hallo, 
ich möchte diese Gelegenheit nutzen und endlich mal ein User-Test machen.
Melde mich hiermit für den MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK.

Gruss


----------



## wacoda (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Guten Tag

Gerne ergreife auch ich die Gelegenheit mich für den Lesertest eines dieser MAXNOMIC® Sitzgelegenheiten zu bewerben.
Da ich, Jahrgang 1964 und schweizer mit Wohnsitz in der Region Garmisch, ja nun schon ein alter Knochen bin habe ich schon etliche  Stühle  durchgesessen (lange bevor es Gaming Stühle gab!) und verfüge  dementsprechend über einiges an Erfahrung was Sitzmöbel angeht. Die Anforderungen an einen Stuhl haben sich mit den Jahren auch geändert. 
Nicht zuletzt da meine fünf Buchstaben mittlerweile etwas mehr Platz fordern als es früher der Fall war und der alte Rücken  es unterdessen auch eher bequem mag und  sich gerne mal meldet wenn etwas nicht passt!

Für mich interessant wäre vor allem der MAXNOMIC® NEEDforSEAT® OFC mit seiner integrierten Lendenstütze. 
Dieser mag zwar etwas weniger Seitenhalt bieten als andere Modelle. Aber ich gehe davon aus dass dies, bei den zu erwartenden Beschleunigungskräften am Schreibtisch,  zu verschmerzen wäre.
Entscheidender ist für mich  nebst der Verarbeitung und wertigkeit sowieso eher wie sich ein Stuhl nach längerem sitzen bewährt und anfühlt.

Zur bildlichen Dokumentation stehen mir u.A. eine Nikon D50 samt verschiedenen Objektiven  sowie eine Olympus Z31MR zur Verfügung.

Grüsse aus den Bergen
Wacoda


----------



## Marcimoto (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Na, da gebe ich auch mal gerne meine Bewerbung ab! 

Ich würde unglaublich gerne den MAXNOMIC® HEXABOSS aus der MIG-Serie testen, da ich nun bereits seit 1 1/2 Jahren den Dominator Black besitze 
und somit sehr gute Vergleiche zwischen den beiden Preis- und Leistungsklassen anstellen kann. Leider gab es die MIG-Serie zu meinem Kaufzeitpunkt
damals noch nicht. Des Weiteren hatte ich vor dem Erwerb des o.g. Modells eine ausgiebige Recherchephase, von der ich noch immer zehren kann.

Vor allem passt der MIG sehr gut zu meinen persönlichen Voraussetzungen, da ich mit meinen 1,78m Körpergröße leider zu klein für die OFC-Reihe bin.
Deshalb würde ich hier zur kleineren 50cm langen Sitzfläche samt Weichboden-Rollen greifen.

Schreiben kann ich auch ganz passabel, würde ich behaupten (ich kenne sogar den Unterschied zwischen "dass" und "das" )
und auch ordentliche Fotos stellen für mich kein Problem dar.

Was allerdings am wichtigsten ist: Ich habe ganz einfach Bock auf den Test! Nicht umsonst bin ich hier im Forum aktiv, um meine Eindrücke und Erfahrungen
weitergeben zu können. Egal ob Hardwarekomponenten, Peripherie, Soundequipment oder eben Bürostühle.
Passenderweise habe ich mich erst diese Woche mit genau diesem Thema auseinandergesetzt und bin sogar per PN auf die Fragen eines Users zu meinem Maxnomic
eingegangen, der jetzt vor der selben Kaufentscheidung steht, wie ich im Dezember 2016.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich noch einen schönen Abend, euch ein spannendes Auswahlverfahren und mir ein wenig Glück bei der Findung 


Beste Grüße

MarCy


----------



## hexagon (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion & PCGHX Community,

ich möchte mich hiermit als Tester für den MAXNOMIC HEXABOSS MIG mit langer Sitzfläche (ich habe lange Beine) und Hartbodenrollen bewerben.

Da ich mich selbst viel mit Fitness/Gesundheit und damit auch Ergonomie beschäftige, würde ich diesen Aspekt speziell hervorheben. Dieser Aspekt ist für diesen Stuhl in der Preisklasse einer der Hauptverkaufsargumente und stellt ein USP in der Gaming/Working Chair Kategorie dar. Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf die erhöhte Bewegungsfreiheit im Schulterbereich, da ich selbst schlank mit etwas breiteren Schultern bin. Die Kopfstütze, welche bei meinem aktuellen Stuhl (siehe unten) nicht gut gelöst ist, interessiert mich im vergleich auch sehr und könnte zur Gesamtergonomie viel beitragen. 

Aktuell besitze ich einen IKEA Markus inkl extra angebrachter Lendenwirbelstütze. Dieser sehr weit verbreitete Stuhl würde von mir mit/ohne Lendenwirbelstüte zum Vergleich verwendet werden und auch ein anderer Ikea Schreibtischstuhl würde für den Vergleich verwendet werden. Zusätzlich werde ich auch genau berichten, ob sich die Form der Oberfläche auf das Schwitzen während längerer Gaming/Working Sessions auswirkt. Da ich aus der Versicherungsmathematik komme, sitze ich den Großteil des Tages und das auch sehr oft zu Hause, da ich auch meine Home Office Möglichkeit wahrnehme. Zusätzlich kommen noch lange Gaming Sessions am Abend/Wochenende (vllt sieht man sich in SoT oder Destiny 2 )

Folgende Testkriterien würde ich in meinen Bericht mit aufnehmen:

> Unboxing
> Anleitung und Aufbau
> Design und Verarbeitung
> ERGONOMIE und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
> Vergleiche zu anderen Stühlen/Kombinationen
> Erfahrungsbericht nach einigen Wochen
> Fazit

Eine gute Systemkamera für ansprechende Fotos ist natürlich auch vorhanden.

Über die Möglichkeit einen Beitrag als Tester leisten zu können würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## B1g_B3n (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Auch ich habe Interesse an den von Ihnen vorgestellten Produkten von "NeedForSeat".

Punkt 1: "Sie müssen Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein."
Antwort: Ja bin ich.

Punkt 2: "Sie sollten Erfahrung mit ergonomischen Sitzmöbeln haben und das Produkt selbstständig aufbauen können."
Antwort: Habe Erfahrung mit ergonomischen Sitzmöbeln, da ich selber eine Bürotätigkeit ausübe sowie in meiner Freizeit am PC sitze.

Punkt 3: "Sie sollten eine ordentliche Schreibe haben. /  Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen"
Antwort: Wenn man einen Testbericht für die Öffentlichkeit erstellt, sollte dies normal angesehen sein, zudem habe ich in meine IT Lehre schon Berichte geschrieben bzw. für die Abschlussprüfung der IHK.

Punkt 4: "Sie sollten in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen. /  Der Lesertest muss mindestens acht eigene Fotos vom Produkt enthalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen."
Antwort: Kamera ist vorhanden sowie gute Lichtquellen.

Punkt 5: "Was genau ihr ausprobieren möchtet."
Antwort: Der Test wird sich vom Aufbau des Stuhls bis zur täglichen Nutzung beschenken. Heiß wie leicht ist es diesen Stuhl aufzubauen, wie ist das erste Gefühl wenn man sich auf den Stuhl setzt, wie ist es nach mehreren Stunden, welche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt es, wie weite geht die Lehne, Reinigung des Stuhls wenn man z. B. mit Saft gekleckert hat, Roll verhalten sowie Drehverhalten.

Punkt 6: "Erfahrungen mit Gaming-Stühlen und vorhandene Vergleichsprodukte."
Antwort:  Habe selbst einige Bürostühle getestet wie unten im Text nochmal beschrieben.

Zu meiner Person ich bin 1,78m und wiege 75 Kg. Nun aber dazu warum ich gerne die Gamer Stühle "MAXNOMIC" von NeedForSeat Testen will. Ich habe selbst von NeedForSeat im Jahre 2014 gehört, hatte mit dort aber schon einen normalen Bürostuhl von einem Diskonter für 100€ geholt. Nun nach all den Jahren und auch diverse "Sitztests" in Möbelhäusern für Bürostühle oder Media Markt und Saturn für Gaming-Stühle habe ich mich entschlossen mir doch nun einen Richtigen Gaming-Stuhl zuzulegen. Also erinnerte ich mich an "NeedForSeat" sowie an "MAXNOMIC" durch den YouTuber "Handofblood". Ich schaute diverse Tests an und war erstaunt, dass diese Produkte doch sehr hochwertig sind. Also wollte ich mir einen kaufen bis ich hier von diesem Lasertest gelesen habe. Ich selbst hätte mir wohl den "MAXNOMIC NEEDforSEAT® PRO" für 350€ geholt.

In Folgender Reihenfolge, je nachdem ob noch Stühle von "NeedForSeat" vorhanden sind, habe ich Interesse an :

Nr. 1 - NEEDforSEAT® OFC
Nr. 2 - DOMINATOR BLACK
Nr. 3 - MAXNOMIC® TITANUS BLUE
Nr. 4 - MAXNOMIC® HEXABOSS MIG

Ich hoffe ich kann eins der Produkte Testen, freue mich auf Ihre Antwort und wünsche allen anderen hier im Forum viel Glück und Spaß beim Testen der Gaming-Stühle.


----------



## DannyL (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMICÂ®-Gaming-StÃ¼hle von NEEDforSEATÂ®*

Hallo PCGH-Team, Hallo MAXNOMIC-Team,

ich möchte mich gerne für den aktuellen Lesertest eines MAXNOMIC-Gaming-Stuhls bewerben. Interesse an solch einem Gestühl ist schon länger bei mir vorhanden, da ich jedoch kaum einen Händler in meiner Umgebung finden kann, bei dem ich mal Probesitzen kann, habe ich mich noch nicht zu einem Kauf durchringen können. 

Dabei bin ich von den Möglichkeiten dieser ergnomischen Sitzmöglichkeiten überzeugt, denn in meinem letzten und beiden aktuellen Autos (Golf VI, Passat 3C Variant *RIP* und Golf VII Variant) habe ich schon immer Sportsitze gehabt, die ja bekanntlich für die Gaming-Stühle als Vorlage herhalten durften. Im Golf VII sogar mit der Massage-Funktion durch die Lordosenstütze. Im Alltag sitze ich tagsüber auf Arbeit auf einem Markus von IKEA und in meiner Freizeit auf einem einfacheren Bürostuhl von Topstar, die beide in die Jahre gekommen und etwas durchgesessen sind. Das macht sich langsam immer mehr am Rücken bemerkbar, was im Moment mit Sport ausgeglichen wird. Aber jeder weiß, wenn man die Probleme gar nicht erst bekommt, muss man gar nicht mehr so viel unternehmen.

Als Favorit habe ich  den MAXNOMIC® NEEDforSEAT® OFC aus der Serie "OFFICE-COMFORT" in der Größe SMALL auserwählt, damit meine Frau auch problemlos darauf Platz nehmen kann. Denn mit meinen 1,80 Metern Körpergröße liege ich nur knapp unter der Vorgabe der Größe Medium. Der Gewichtsbereich passt recht gut, denn meiner sinkt langsam aber stetig.

Da ihr ein paar Anforderungen an den Tester habt, gehe ich noch kurz darauf ein:

 (1.) PCGH-Extreme-Mitglied bin ich schon etwas länger, durfte für euch schon mal das Corsair AX760i testen. 

 (2.) Erfahrung mit Sitzmöbeln habe ich insoweit, dass ich weiß, was ich will und weiß, was ich aktuell habe. Der Aufbau ist kein Problem, habe schon mehrere Bürostühle aufgebaut. 

(3.) Einen umfangreichen Bericht erstelle ich gerne, meine letzten Lesertests führe ich gerne als Referenz an. 

[User-Review] Das Corsair AX760i von DannyL
dannyl2912's User Experience powered by MSI und Corsair
[User-Review] Bitfenix Alchemy 2.0 Kabel-Set by dannyl2912
[Leser-Test] MSI Z370 Gaming Plus by dannyl2912
Lesertest: PACE Link - Allround-PC.com (der Test-Beitrag von Danny J. )

(4.) Mit einer Nikon D5300 ist eine DSLR vorhanden, bei dem der Stuhl problemlos ins rechte Licht gerückt werden kann.

 (5.) In dem Test würde ich neben den Aufbau auch der Benutzung im Alltag nachgehen. Da ich jeden Tag lang genug auf einem Bürostuhl und auch im Auto sitzen darf, würde ich aus meiner Sicht heraus den Sitzkomfort prüfen und die Einstellbarkeit gegenüber meinem ErgoComfort-Sitz im Auto vergleichen. Dazu würde ich die Erfahrung meiner Frau mit einbeziehen, da sie etwas kleiner und auch leichter als ich ist und damit anders sitzt wie ich. Denn aus Platzmangel können wir nur einen Stuhl hinstellen - wir haben auch nur einen PC, das passt dann auch.


Ich bzw. wir würden uns freuen als Tester ausgewählt zu werden.



Gruß
Danny


----------



## beren2707 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Hiermit möchte ich mich um einen der MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT® bewerben.

Da ich seit über 20 Jahren am Computer spiele und arbeite, verfüge ich über breitgefächerte Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Stühlen (vom billigen Discounterstuhl bis zum hochpreisigen, ergonomischen Bürostuhl). Noch aus Studienzeiten besitze ich bereits einen Gaming-Stuhl, einen DXRacer Formula Series mit Stoffbezug. Diesen erwarb ich, da er relativ preiswert und für meine damaligen Zwecke ausreichend war. Im Vergleich zu vergleichbar teuren Modellen verfügte er zudem über eine bessere Ausstattung. 

Weil ich am PC nicht nur spiele, sondern auch relativ viel Zeit für Unterrichtsentwürfe, -vorbereitungen, Recherche, Verwaltung etc. verbringen muss, bin ich auf einen bequemen Stuhl angewiesen, auf dem man ca. vier Stunden täglich sitzen kann. 

Aufgrund meiner Körpergröße und meines Gewichts würde ich mich für den MAXNOMIC® HEXABOSS MIG (mit 50 cm langer Sitzfläche sowie Weichbodenrollen) oder den DOMINATOR BLACK (mit Gasdruckfeder "Medium") entscheiden. Der jeweilige Stuhl müsste sich dann in folgenden Kategorien bewähren:

*1.)* *Verpackung & Lieferumfang*.

*2.)* *Montage* (Anleitung, Komplexität, Qualität der Materialien).

*3.)* *Optik & Haptik*.

*4.)* *Sitzkomfort* (Ergonomie, Einstellungsmöglichkeiten; Langzeit-Vergleich mit genanntem Gaming-Stuhl).

*5.)* *Fazit* (detaillierte Auflistung der positiven und negativen Aspekte, ausführliche Einschätzung zur Eignung als Gaming-Stuhl, Bewertung des Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisses, Vergleiche einzelner Aspekte mit vorhandenen Gaming- und Bürostühlen etc.).

Als Germanist müsste mein Stil den Anforderungen entsprechen. Qualitativ angemessene Bilder sollten dank DSLR kein Problem darstellen. Insbesondere die einzelnen Schritte der Montage würde ich mit vielen Photographien dokumentieren.
Ich hoffe daher, dass ich den Ansprüchen gerecht und für den Lesertest in Anspruch genommen werde.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## Goriel (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Liebes PCGH-Team, guten Abend,

ich heiße Christian, bin 28 Jahre alt und bin ein Gamer mit Herz und Seele.

Ich bin schon seit Jahren auf PCGH unterwegs und freue mich jeden Tag über neue Artikel die mich in meiner online Welt voranbringen und auf dem Laufenden halten.

Hiermit bewerbe mich auf den NEEDforSEAT® OFC LARGE und den MAXNOMIC® TITANUS BLUE MEDIUM als zweite Wahl.

Warum möchte ich einen Gaming Stuhl testen und bewerten?

Ich bin 193 cm groß und leide seit meinem Wachstumsschub unter Rückenproblemen. Ein angenehmer und bequemer Gaming Stuhl ist für mich deshalb sehr wichtig und muss darauf sehr viel Wert legen.  Mein aktueller Stuhl ist 4 Jahre alt und hat schon seine Probleme.  Ein Maxnomic Stuhl wollte ich mir schon immer einmal ansehen und ausgiebig testen, da ich bisher nur gutes mitbekommen habe und mir darüber sehr gerne ein eigenes Bild machen möchte. Bekannt sind mir die Stühle von der E-Sport Szene und Twitch, leider hatte ich noch nie die Möglichkeit mich selber auf einem Stuhl zu setzen.

Tagtäglich verbringe ich 6-8h nach der Arbeit vor dem Computer, entweder durch Gaming oder Serien.

Ich hatte schon viele verschiedene Büro- und Gamingstühle, die Qualität war dabei nie zufriedenstellend und die Stühle gingen immer sehr schnell Kaputt oder haben Probleme aufgewiesen.

Sehr gerne würde ich einen Stuhl auf seine Vor- und Nachteile beurteilen und einen sehr ausgiebigen Test verfassen mit allem was dazu gehört.

Beurteilen würde ich z.B.
-Lieferumfang
-Zusammenbau
-Aussehen
-Einstellmöglichkeiten des Stuhls und Anpassungen an den Körper
-Qualität und Verarbeitung
-Rollen
-Sitzkomfort
-Preis und Leistung
-Fazit
....

Ich hoffe ich bekomme die Möglichkeit mich als Tester zu beweisen, ansonsten wünsche ich allen anderen viel Erfolg und ein ausgiebiges Testen.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## RaumGrau (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Hallo alle zusammen 

Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gaming- und Bürostuhl bin ich, glücklicherweise noch kurz vor Bewerbungsschluss, auf eure Aktion gestoßen. Ein tolle Sache, dass ihr euren Lesern und Webseitenbesuchern so eine Möglichkeit bietet. Leider kann ich nicht damit Punkten Abonnent zu sein oder bereits Lesertests im Forum geschrieben zu haben. Deshalb muss ich wohl versuchen euch mit anderen Argumenten zu überzeugen:

Mein Name ist Mirco, ich bin 22 Jahre alt und ich studiere Integrated Design an der TH Köln. Nebenbei produziere ich Musik und zocke natürlich so oft mir die Zeit bleibt. Wie man anhand des Studiums und meiner Hobbies also unschwer erkennen kann, verbringe ich circa 80 Prozent meiner Tage in sitzender Position. Dazu kommt, dass ich in den letzten Wochen eifrig damit beschäftigt war, meine Zwischenprüfung zu schreiben. Während dieser Zeit wurden aus den 80 - gerne mal 99 Prozent. Diese Phase habe ich zum Glück ohne Schäden überwunden, mein aktueller Schreibtischstuhl (von Büromöbelmarke XY) jedoch nicht. Die Rückenlehne ist hinüber und so wird aus der ehemals ergonomischen Sitzhaltung eine tägliche Sitzqual inklusive fieser Rückenschmerzen. 
Ich möchte also gar nicht länger um den heißen Brei reden: Ein neuer Stuhl muss her, der meinen Anforderungen entspricht. Langes bequemes Sitzen sollte genau so gegeben sein, wie die flexible Nutzung zwischen zum Beispiel der Videobearbeitung für das Studium oder dem Zocken nach getaner Arbeit. Die Gaming Seats von Maxnomic schreiben sich zufälligerweise genau das auf die Fahne. Was liegt also näher, als dass ich einen der Stühle genau darauf Teste?

Laut der Beschreibung fällt "Dominator Black" sogar direkt in die Kategorie Pro-Gaming & Office. Zusätzlich wäre dieser Stuhl wohl das Modell, dass preislich noch am ehesten in die Klasse "Student" fällt. 
Weniger aus praktischen Gründen, sondern viel eher aus persönlichem Interesse würde ich aber auch sehr gerne ein Auge auf den "Need for Seat OFC" werfen. Hier interessiert mich die ebenfalls auf der Internetseite umworbene "weltweit erste und designgeschützte Esports-Armlehne mit FINGER-ABLAGE" brennend ! Ich fände es einfach extrem spannend den gesamten Stuhl aus einer Designperspektive heraus zu beurteilen: Gehen Form und Funktion der Armlehne ineinander über? Macht die Funktion einer Fingerablage überhaupt Sinn? Auch das spezielle Design der Wippmechanik, dass dem des DXRacerKing ähnelt, würde ich unter die Lupe nehmen. 

Da ich 184 cm groß bin, wäre der "NEEDforSEAT® OFC" in SMALL das Modell, dass ich liebend gern für euch und uns Leser testen würde (selbstverständlich würde ich aber auch den "Dominator Black" oder "Hexaboss MIG" testen, der ja noch einige Designkniffe extra zu bieten hat). Noch einmal vielen Dank, an das PCGH-TEAM für die Möglichkeit sich hier bewerben zu können, allen anderen hier im Forum wünsche ich viel Glück und ich bin so oder so gespannt die Tests am Ende zu lesen !

Beste Grüße

Mirco


----------



## BestNoob (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Ich würde mich wirklich freuen als Produkttester ausgewählt zu werden und bewerbe mich hiermit als Produkttester.
Ich habe viele Rezensionen und bereits einige ausführliche Produkttests erstellt. Ein paar YouTube Videos zu Gaming Mäusen sind auch dabei.

Meine Tests sind unkonventionell. Wenn Ihr mich als Produkttester auswählt bekommt ihr von mir gnadenlos ehrliche und auf das wesentliche konzentrierte aber detaillierte Tests.
Mir fällt das auf was andere übersehen. Wenn ihr eure Produkte verbessern wollt solltet ihr mich als Produkttester auswählen. Wenn euch der Produkttest eigentlich nicht interessiert und ihr eure Produkte eh nicht verbessern wollt, dann ist mir meine Zeit zu schade und ich verzichte dankend darauf.

Mit der Kamera kann ich umgehen. Grafikdesign etc. also optisches sind mir auch nicht fremd.
Meine Formulierung ist oft etwas grobschlächtig aber ich arbeite daran und gelobe Besserung.


----------



## DonBongJohn (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Hier ist ja schon richtig was los, also noch schnell mal eine Bewerbung schreiben bevor es zu spät ist. 
Ich würde mich freuen euch mit meinen 24 Jahren und unzähligen Jahren an Gaming Erfahrung als Tester dienen zu dürfen.
Momentan hat mich Rainbow Six Siege wieder gepackt und ich komme somit täglich auf eine Spielzeit von 8 Stunden Minimum, E-Sports ist ein nun mal Hobby von mir seit ich 14 bin. 

Da darf ein entsprechender Stuhl der Gesundheit zuliebe nicht fehlen. 
Momentan besitze ich noch einen Bürostuhl welchen ich geerbt habe, diesen würde ich aber auch gerne mittlerweile begraben da er mir etwas zu klein ist.
Am liebsten würde ich daher den MAXNOMIC® TITANUS BLUE testen, da er gut zu meiner blau beleuchteten Q-Pad MK80 und der Logitech G502 passt.
Handwerklich bin ich durchaus geschickt und es sollte keine Probleme geben diesen Stuhl zu errichten. 

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß mit den Stühlen und bin gespannt auf eure Testberichte.


----------



## Psychotime (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Hallo pcgameshardware,

auch ich Interessiere mich sehr einen der NEEDforSEAT Gaming-Stühle zu testen. Ich denke ich bin gut in der Lage dazu einen Test, der nicht nur paar Sätze beinhaltet, für den Stuhl zu schreiben. Auch Fotos sind kein Problem für mich, auch wenn kein tausend Teures Gerät vorliegt, aber dafür halt ein aktuelles Top-Smartphone.  Da ich ein Kontrollfreak bin schieße ich auch gerne mal 50 Bilder bis mir eins passt. 
Mein derzeitiger Gaming-Stuhl ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, schließlich habe ich ihn auch seit 2012. Ansonsten war das aufbauen schon damals kein Problem und ich behaupte einfach mal das ich heute sogar etwas geschickter bin.

Als 19 Jähriger Informatik-Student und leidenschaftlicher Gamer denke ich das ich in das Profil der Zielgruppe des Gaming Stuhls passe. Täglich verbringe ich ca. 6 Stunden auf meinem derzeitigen Stuhl. Überwiegend fürs  ̶z̶̶o̶̶c̶̶k̶̶e̶̶n̶   Studium, wenn ich lerne 

Mehr will ich auch gar nicht schreiben, da ich meine Kraft lieber für den Test des Stuhles aufbewahren möchte. Ansonsten Danke das bis hier hin gelesen wurde und ich hoffe natürlich das ich die Möglichkeit bekomme einen der Stühle zu testen. Den anderen wünsche ich viel Erfolg.

Edit: Da mein PC Gehäuse Orange ist würde ich gerne den MAXNOMIC® NEEDforSEAT® OFC testen.


----------



## Verstehnix (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Ich sitze während meines Studiums des Maschinenbaus und beim Zocken lange vor dem PC. Deswegen ist ein Ergomischer und verstellbarer Bürostuhl sehr wichtig für mich. Durch mein Studium habe Kenntnisse der Ergonomie mit. 
Ich bin 178cm groß und wiege rund 90kg. Bei der Größe liege ich somit in der Mitte bei 50% der Normalverteilung der Körpergröße und beim Gewicht im 3.Quantil. Meine Oberschenkellänge ist 58cm, somit benötige ich eine lange Sitzfläche. Leider leide regelmäßig unter Nackenschmerzen durch zu häufiges Sitzen und erhoffe mir dadurch eine mögliche Besserung.

Zurzeit besitze ich einen Porto Maxx Stuhl welcher rund 6 Jahre alt ist, bei diesen zeigen sich schon Abnutzungserscheinungen des Polsters. Das Polster ist mit Zeit sehr weich geworden. Weiterhin bot dieser Stuhl zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes eine recht große Auswahl an ergonomischen Einstellmöglichkeiten.

Mein Test würde Zuerst natürlich das Sitzverhalten beurteilen.

Wie gut ist das Polster? Zu hart/zu weich/ideal.
Wie ist die Funktionsweise der Verstellelemente? Sind diese Intuitiv?
Und lässt sich damit ein angenehmeres Sitzen ermöglichen? Dabei würde ich gerne auch mit meinem jetzigen Stuhl vergleichen?
Wie sind die Rollen ausgeführt? Ist der Rollwiderstand zu groß/ zu klein?
Wie ist das Verhalten des Gasdruckdämpfers?

Weiterhin würde ich die Verarbeitung und Anmutung bewerten und dabei die folgenden Fragen beantworten:

Wie sind die Nähte ausgeführt? Knarzt der Stuhl oder macht er sonstige Geräusche bei Bewegung?
Wie fühlt sich das Verwendete Obermaterial an? Wirkt das Verwendete Material robust?
Lassen sich die verwendet gut reinigen? Reicht die Verwendung eines Staubsaugers bzw. feuchten Tuches.

Zum Schluss würde ich auf den Lieferumfang und den Aufbau des Stuhles eingehen:

Wie ist der Lieferumfang? Wie gestaltet sich der Aufbau des Stuhles? Wie ist die Bauanleitung? Gibt es darin Punkte welche nicht genau genug erklärt sind?

Zudem habe ich die Möglichkeit gute Fotos des Produktes zu machen.

Zusammenfassend denke ich das ich durch mein erlerntes Fachwissen und meine kritische Art der Richtige wäre einen Bürostuhl von need for seats zubewerten. 
Am liebsten wäre mir den MAXNOMIC® HEXABOSS MIG zutesten, weil dieser mir durch seine integrierte Lordosenstütze und sein Stepmuster besonders gefällt.
Allerdings würde ich mich auch über ein anderes Modell sehr freuen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmer viel Erfolg.


----------



## frEnzy (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Wie unglaublich passend ist denn das??? Ich stehe direkt davor meine Masterarbeit zu schreiben und mir ist gerade mein Schreibtischstuhl kaputt gegangen. Das Gasdruckfederbein hält die Sitzfläche nicht mehr oben und wenn ich momentan am PC sitze (spielend, recherchierend* oder auch schreibend) sieht das aus, wie der bekannte Affe auf dem Schleifstein. Und sagenhaft unbequem ist es auch noch, wenn die Knie knapp unter den Achselhöhlen hängen und ich die Tastatur fast nur noch erahnen kann, weil ich kaum über die Tischkannte gucken kann.

Da käme dieser Test absolut perfekt! Ich sitze gerade eh unglaublich viel vor dem PC, weil ich Unterricht vorbereiten muss und danach kommt noch die Masterarbeit. Genug Zeit für einen ausführlichen Test hätte ich demnach auf jeden Fall und einen neuen Stuhl bräuchte ich auch. Also falls ihr einen armen Studenten bei seiner Abschlussprüfung unterstützen möchtet, dann wäre ich euer Kandidat!

Am coolsten finde ich ja den HEXABOSS MIG, aber ich würde natürlich auch jeden anderen der Stühle ausgiebig testsitzen. 

*YouTube... hüstel


----------



## Woyzeck (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Den  MAXNOMIC® HEXABOSS MIG zu testen wäre ein spannendes Projekt für mich; alle bisherigen Tests im Magazin habe ich aufmerksam gelesen, doch für meinen Körper schien bisher nichts dabei zu sein: Ich bin 179 „groß“, mit recht langem Oberkörper (man könnte auch „Sitzriese“ sagen), jedoch kurzen muskulösen Beinen. Stühle für kleine Personen schnüren mir zwar nicht das Blut in den Beinen ab, geben meinem langen Rücken aber kaum Stütze und haben viel zu niedrige Armstützen.
Stühle für größere Personen hingegen kann ich nur mit einer Fußunterlage verwenden.

Deshalb interessiert mich dieses Modell mit kurzer Sitzauflage, denn aufgrund meiner im doppelten Sinne „kräftigen“ Statur (105 kg) ist ein solides Sitzmöbel für mich unverzichtbar. Mein Arbeitgeber bietet leider nichts adäquates dafür an, wenigstens in den Abendstunden sollte ich entspannt vor den Monitoren lehnen dürfen.

Die Hardware für einen aufschlussreichen Test ist selbstverständlich vorhanden, sodass auch meine geneigten Leser mit tieferer Körpermitte in ihrer Kaufentscheidung unterstützt würden.


----------



## Erik1977 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Puh grade noch geschafft mit meinen 140Kg bleibt mir nur die möglichkeit mich für diesen teststuhl zu bewerben Der MAXNOMIC® TITANUS BLUE aus der "XL-Series" eignet sich für Personen mit bis zu 170 kg Gewicht Ich hoffe ich werde mit berücksichtigt


----------



## maestos (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Gibt es eigentlich schon weiterführende Informationen bezüglich der Teilnehmer


----------



## kleinerEisbär (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*



maestos schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon weiterführende Informationen bezüglich der Teilnehmer



AFAIK werden die PNt und sobald jeder Rückmeldung über seine noch gewollte Teilnahme gibt, veröffentlicht.


----------



## IlChRoMll (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Bin ja gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.

Es wär ja schön, von vornherein Bescheid zu wissen. Das Warten ist ja schlimmer als die Erwartung als Kind, wann der Weihnachtsmann endlich aufschlägt.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Wurden die Stühle jetzt geheim ausgegeben oder hat sich das mit dem Lesertest erledigt?


----------



## maestos (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*



1and1 schrieb:


> Wurden die Stühle jetzt geheim ausgegeben oder hat sich das mit dem Lesertest erledigt?



Vielleicht steckt die neue DSGVO dahinter , aber man könnte ja zumindest ein update geben ob schon die Teilnehmer feststehen oder noch nicht. Ist ja doch schon nen stück her seit dem ende des Bewerber Zeitraums.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Naja, es ist wie immer: Die Lesertester werden bekanntgegeben, wenn alle Rückantworten vorliegen. Eine fehlt aktuell noch.


----------



## maestos (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Wie lange läuft in der Regel der Auswahlprozess, und wie lange haben dann die Teilnehmer zeit zu Antworten?


----------



## kleinerEisbär (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Naja, es ist wie immer: Die Lesertester werden bekanntgegeben, wenn alle Rückantworten vorliegen. Eine fehlt aktuell noch.



Aww, dass heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass diejenigen schon Bescheid wissen :3

Also falls der eine sich nicht melden sollte, ...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*



maestos schrieb:


> Wie lange läuft in der Regel der Auswahlprozess, und wie lange haben dann die Teilnehmer zeit zu Antworten?


Der Auswahlprozess dauert in der Praxis mal länger und mal kürzer, abhängig davon, wieviele Bewerbungen vorliegen, wie umfangreich diese sind, ob Feiertage/Urlaub dazwischenkommen und natürlich gerade in einer Abgabewoche auch, ob andere zeitkritische Aufgaben anstehen. Die Zeit zum Antworten beträgt üblicherweise bis zu 14 Tage, wobei ich noch einmal eine Erinnerung verschicke, bevor ich einen anderen Teilnehmer auswähle (der dann auch wiederum bis zu 14 Tage Zeit hat).

Bei den ausgewählten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um die Community-Mitglieder
- butter_milch (Needforseat OFC)
- Oromis16 (Titanus Blue)
- palledes (Hexaboss Mig)
-  X-Bow (Dominator Black)

Das Ende des Testzeitraums wird noch angepasst (also verlängert), damit warte ich aber, bis ich die Info habe, dass der Versand aller Stühle erfolgt ist.


----------



## butter_milch (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier MAXNOMIC®-Gaming-Stühle von NEEDforSEAT®*

Vielen Dank für die Auswahl, ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Stuhl


----------

